# BOI Rights Issue



## taytoman (6 May 2010)

Hi,

I have a small shareholding in BOI (1.5K approx), but have received nothing about the rights issue. Hold certs in my own name, correct address etc. Assume i can still participate by contacting the share registrars?

I am also a bit unclear about rights issues in general.Basically, as I understand it, if I sign up, I commit myself to buy an additional number of shares at an unspecificied price, but which will be at a (possibly) substantial discount to the market price. ? Am I correct in that if I sign up, I have to buy the additional shares, even if I am unhappy with the % discount?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 May 2010)

discussed on another thread


----------

